# Advice on Gaining Weight, Really Struggling



## burntkebabb (Jul 3, 2009)

So, after trying for so long I figured I would stop wasting time and ask people that have experience and know what they are talking about.

Basically, I have always been fairly skinny from a young age, I've always been fine with eating and never been one of those guys that "doesn't eat anything". I am 20 years old, roughly 6 foot 2 and weigh roughly 10 and a half stone.

I have never worried about my fitness as I have never been fat and I have been naive in the past to think that people only need to excersise if their fat (which I know is completely wrong)

I skated alot a few years back but over the past few years I have been working and not really done much in between so I have come to a point now where I know for a fact I am generally unfit fullstop.

My job is not very demanding in terms of excersize, I work in an electronic shop so its not like I am even doing much lifting etc at work.

Over the past couple of years I have been pretty consious of my weight and have tried loads to try and bulk up, I really am not very smart when it comes to what foods contain what so I tend to just stick to stuff I like and I think I don't get enough variety or stuff I need.

I recently have decided enough is enough and I am prepared to do whatever I need to start bulking up and eventually gaining some muscle.

I am soon to be living in a house with my girlfriend and have recently purchased £500 worth of gym equipment including rowing machine and a weight lifting bench with loads of weights (don't know how I will lift half of them)

Currently my diet is not solid. I rarely make time for breakfast and when I do its normally a bowel of cereal. My lunch time is whatever I can get at work, normally a sandwich or whatever is convenient, my dinner currently is normally whatever my mum is making. After my main meals I tend to pig out of crap during the evening, I normally have another sandwich before bed, I eat alot of junk based food and anything that means I don't have to stand in the kitchen and make it.

I have in the past tried various weight gain shakes and kept to them 3 a day with milk but after a month without seeing any change I tend to give up on them.

*
I am now however turning over a new leaf, I plan to wake up early in the morning and get a calorie packed breakfast, I also plan to be coming home for lunch and making some form of meal which once again has a large amount of calories. I am also making time to workout with weights in the evening and am currently doing atleast an hour a day which I have just started and although I don't see much difference I feel much better for doing so.*

*
*

*
I appreciate anyone that has read this and really just want to know where to go, what should I start doing or be trying to do. Like I said I am prepared to do anything and really work hard for this, I've been way too lazy in the past and expected stuff to come to me without me doing any real work. *

*
*

*
Thanks for your time.*

*
P.S. I am not short on cash, but I am not that great at cooking, I have a blender and can cook most things aslong as there really easy and don't require too much. I also want to know if anyone has suggestions for being able to eat so much or taking in so many calories a day, is it best to take it slow and up calorie intake at a slow pace?*


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey Bro...welcome to the board...post up your current diet and routine so we can have a look...


----------



## burntkebabb (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't really have much of a routine currently, the last month or so I have given up with trying to gain weight and tried to accept that I am what I am. This is my first step to changing my diet and routine and like I said, I am happy to try everything and make time for food instead of just skipping it.

What I have eaten today (9am-10pm)

Bacon Roll

Chicken Pasty

Packet of Crisps

Large Baguette

3 Pints of Whole Milk (Blue Lid)

Bowel of strawberries/pineapples


----------



## Ectomorph (May 19, 2009)

burntkebabb said:


> I don't really have much of a routine currently, the last month or so I have given up with trying to gain weight and tried to accept that I am what I am. This is my first step to changing my diet and routine and like I said, I am happy to try everything and make time for food instead of just skipping it.
> 
> What I have eaten today (9am-10pm)
> 
> ...


not good, wheres the pasta, oats, veg, brown rice potatos?

search up on "complex carbs" to start of with


----------



## burntkebabb (Jul 3, 2009)

It's kind of my problem. I constantly leave food and eating at the bottom of my priorities and instead of making time to prepare a good meal with a range of ingrediants I grab whatever and make do, thats my biggest problem.

I am happy to spend all the time in the world lifting weights and working out but it won't do anything if I don't have the diet to go with it so for once I am gonna make time for my diet. I plan to wake up well before work once I have a structured diet I can follow.

I also plan to go shopping soon to get all I need. Does anyone know where is best to get alot of stuff I need in terms of oats and WHEY protein etc. I would rather walk into a shop and get it, anyone know where is best?

Do any of you work of a structured type rota that you follow or do you just make different stuff each day and do whatever you can with what you have?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you read in the food, diet and nutrition section mate? There's endless info in there for someone like yourself, i'd recommend you spend a lot of time in there, you'll benefit a lot from it.


----------



## burntkebabb (Jul 3, 2009)

I have spent the last hour or so searching through.

Basically my problem currently is that I just am getting more confused by how much there is to take in. I see so many varied diets and I really don't know what I should be following or how many meals I should be having etc.

My main problem is I have a 45 minute break at work and start work at 8:45-5:30 so its hard to pack in alot of meals.

Can anyone post some form of time scalings in which I should be eating and what I should be trying to get. Like I mentioned in my first post I have no idea in terms of what foods contain what and what I need more of etc. Can someone teach me a bit about what I should be doing?

Thanks for all posts so far.


----------



## aqs (Oct 12, 2004)

welcome to the board brother .... after reading ur say i've to say sumthin that should b essential for any newbie ..... i.e learn basics and get knowledge , for knowldge is power..all the big guyz u'll meet here r just cuz of right knowledge will and dtermination.

1st .... read out sticky in beginners/getting started/nutrition info/etc etc and article room

2nd ..... after calculation figure out ur diet

3rd ur workout ,,,

4th ... experiment on planned diet and workout and discover wuts the best for u ....... grow grow n grow


----------



## burntkebabb (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks for the responses, I was pretty worried about posting here, I thought I'd get aload of guys telling me I was some kinda retard 

Is there any tips to packing more calories in.

Can anyone suggest some ingrediants for some kind of shake I can start having throughout the day as a start. I am going to the shops tomorrow so can get whatever I need!


----------



## aqs (Oct 12, 2004)

burntkebabb said:


> My main problem is I have a 45 minute break at work and start work at 8:45-5:30 so its hard to pack in alot of meals.
> 
> Thats every1's problem and u've to overcome this....and only this will make a difference ,,, do wut ever ,,, u hate cooking food ? me too ?? well shake all the things...have protein bars...do wutever ,,,,u gotta eat in between those 9 hours atleast 4 times ....read basics
> 
> ...


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

By law you're entitled to more than a 45min break during a shift of that length, do you not get any other tea breaks in the morning or afternoon?

You'll get all the help on here that you need mate, i'll do my best to help you myself but i have to go to bed now after this post, and i'm going to a wedding tomorrow, however i'll check back on this thread.

Anyway, my diet, which is a bulking one (far from perfect but it's a start for you)

0730 100g fine oats, 50g whey protein, 500ml milk, banana - in a shake, 2mins to make, 2mins to drink, high calorie, high protein content, good carbs.

1030 2 wholegrain toast, 2 poached eggs, beans (occasionally a cheeky sausage too)

1300 (post workout) grainery bread sandwich, tuna and mixed salad, banana, 50g whey protein with water

1600 1 salmon fillet, 1/2 cup of rice, mixed veg (generally onions/peppers/stir fry)

1830 150-200g chicken fillet, 1/2 cup of rice, mixed veg (as above)

2130 casein protein with 400ml of milk, handful of nuts - whole nuts, not salted/dry roasted etc, almonds, pistachio, brazil are all decent.

I'll snack on some fruit, nuts etc at various times, i'll also have a couple of fillet steaks per week, the above is far from exhaustive, it's just a regular day and can be improved on as well, nobody is perfect and we're all always learning.

Supplement wise i take whey protein, casein protein, kre-alkalyn, glutamine, fish oils, multi vits

My routine, of which you'll get many examples of on here, is

Mon - legs

Wed - chest and shoulders (push)

Fri - back (pull)

Ensuring the main compound lifts are done each week; squats, deadlifts and bench press, complimented by whatever other exercises you feel are best for you - it's an individual sport, what works for one won't work for all.

As i say, there's endless routines on here, you'll get the idea once you start reading up on them.

Hope that's some help, i'll check back once i get back on Sunday and see how you're getting on. Stick around, enjoy the board.

Tim.


----------



## aqs (Oct 12, 2004)

burntkebabb said:


> Thanks for the responses, I was pretty worried about posting here, I thought I'd get aload of guys telling me I was some kinda retard  ...
> 
> (Brother every bodybuilder was kinda retard before he started from cratch ,,,..and always remember this plz ...arnie,ronni,cutler ..werent born that way)
> 
> ...


----------



## burntkebabb (Jul 3, 2009)

I understand what your telling me dude, I am reading that stuff whilst posting here. The reason I am still asking for peoples input is because the threads I have read are quite a bit to take in and without seeing what peoples personal diets are and how much they manage to pack in its hard to be able to read all the infomation and then be able to know exactly what I need to do personally.

Tim, thanks for your reply, I basically have a 45 minute lunch but where I work we are a fairly slack bunch and drink tea through the day and we all go out and buy snacks and junk throughout. If I can figure out a schedule where I get up early and have a really decent breakfast and also figure out a meal I can have for my 45 minute lunch at home I will hopefully be able to pack in a couple more shakes or some kind of calorie intake during my working hours.

The only thing I am worried about currently is if its going to be a shock to my system going from such a low calorie intake to such a high one so quickly.

The milk you use in shakes, is it normally full fat (blue lid) milk or semi-skimmed and would you recommend full fat blud lid milk for someone like myself who is already underweight for my height.

In terms of Whey Protein and Oats, can I buy that in bulk from somewhere to last me along time and if so, any suggestions as to where? I live in England and in the center of town with supermarkets and most shops.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

burntkebabb said:


> It's kind of my problem. I constantly leave food and eating at the bottom of my priorities and instead of making time to prepare a good meal with a range of ingrediants I grab whatever and make do, thats my biggest problem.


i kid you not mate, i am always looking for my next fix of protien, carbs and good fats! i search mums cupboard for tins of tuna to nash down, and jars of peanut butter! i have peanuts in bowls, tuna staked high, chicken in the freezer ect. Eating means soooo much in muscle building.

look on the "gaining wieght" forum or the diets and info bit. there is an article on the top of the page that has been made "sticky". do mesage me if you cant find it - its great.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Myprotein do ultra fine oats and whey protein which you can buy in large quantities, check their website, they're a board sponsor too.

I use semi-skimmed milk.

Buikd up slowly, gradually, don't just bang 4k calories per day out of nowhere.

I'll check back with you on Sunday mate, good luck.


----------



## Muscle man 87 (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi,

Iam new here how do i lose 2 stone in weight quickly!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

burntkebabb said:


> In terms of Whey Protein and Oats, can I buy that in bulk from somewhere to last me along time and if so, any suggestions as to where? I live in England and in the center of town with supermarkets and most shops.


chek the forum sponsers mate- myprotein.com for example. get yourself a basic whey protein. oats can be bought from any supermarket.

my morning shake contains oats, peanut butter, pint of milk, 1 scoop of whey protine. and maybe raisins or a banana. the forum search icon a the top is invaluble to beginers, the advanced search is great. so much backlog of endles questions on protein ect. also loads of stuff on basic moves and wieght sessions in the begginers section. just thought id point you some places. good luck! :beer:



Muscle man 87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Iam new here how do i lose 2 stone in weight quickly!


erm....LOTS of hard work. try starting a thread in the apropriate place, and look around the forum, loads of help is already there


----------



## burntkebabb (Jul 3, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Myprotein do ultra fine oats and whey protein which you can buy in large quantities, check their website, they're a board sponsor too.
> 
> I use semi-skimmed milk.
> 
> ...


Thanks

I have just been looking at MyProtein.co.uk

There is quite a few different types of Whey Protein, which would be best? I am planning on writing up some kind of schedule and list of foods that I need to start trying to keep to once I have all the ingrediants I need so I plan to order stuff from that site tonight. I was thinking of ordering these 2 to start off with:

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-powders/carbohydrates/ultra-fine-scottish-oats/

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-powders/protein-powders/impact-whey-isolate/

Would those 2 be fine together and is there any pointers on flavour to get or should I get unflavoured?

Any suggestions to a fairly nice shake for first thing in the morning and later on in the evening. I want to mix stuff together and plan to make use of my blender.


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

Just go for this protein mate it's cheaper http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-supplies/flavoured-protein/impact-blend/

I wouldn't bother buying those oats either, you can get them from the supermarket (asda smart price) for about 50p per kg. They're £2.50 per kg on MP. So 2 quid extra for what? Having them ground up? Just use a blender 

2 scoops whey blend

100g oats

25g peanut butter

500ml whole milk

blend up and eat/drink whichever you desire

What's the rest of your diet going to look like?


----------



## burntkebabb (Jul 3, 2009)

All4n said:


> Just go for this protein mate it's cheaper http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-supplies/flavoured-protein/impact-blend/
> 
> I wouldn't bother buying those oats either, you can get them from the supermarket (asda smart price) for about 50p per kg. They're £2.50 per kg on MP. So 2 quid extra for what? Having them ground up? Just use a blender
> 
> ...


Ok, so I can literally stick all of what you have wrote above straight in a blender and just drink straight down?

Is it not a bit weird tasting or do I just have to accept that?

I really am stuck for ideas, I have been trauling through peoples bulking diets and I just don't know how I am gonna manage so much food. I have to admit, at work I rarely feel hungry due to the fact I am running around serving customers and generally always on my feet so I don't even tend to think about food. Ideally at work I would need some kind of meal or shake that I could possibly take to work and stick in the fridge. Ideally I would want to make a decent meal at lunch time which is around 2 o'clock as I come home so I guess the best routine for me would be like:

7am

10am - AT WORK

12pm - AT WORK

2pm

4pm - AT WORK

7pm

10pm

I basically leave my house at about 8:30am and get to work for 9am so its a case of fitting stuff in. I am going to be going from having 3 meals a day with huge gaps to eating every few hours which is gonna be a challenge.

My work is fairly slack as I am good friends with my manager but I can't take the **** in terms of constantly going upstairs to eat. There is also no more then a microwave and fridge at work so I am a bit limited with meals and what I could eat.

Suggestions would be really appreciated, I am gonna order some stuff tonight and go to the super market tomorrow to start getting stuff to last me a week to see how it goes, but at the minute I have no idea what I am getting.


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

What breaks do you get at work?

Get chocolate flavour protein and the shake tastes ok imo. Actually tho i prefer weetabix to oats now in terms of taste with choc flavour protein. Actually a cheaper protein would be nutrisport 90+ look for the 5kg one. Usually on sale for £40 delivered. Chocolate tastes decent.


----------



## burntkebabb (Jul 3, 2009)

Grrr, should of waited for your post lol.

I ordered the one you linked me in Raspberry, out of the flavours that looked the nicest to me so I went for that, I guess I can just neck it and take it like a man lol.

Ok, in terms of my breaks, I start work at 8:45 and work straight through till about 2pm which is when I generally speaking take my break, it sometimes is like 2:30 or 1:30 depending on if someone else is on theres.

Although I have no other official breaks my work is fairly slack so we stand around and have tea breaks but its normally whilst still working. However, I normally am the one that goes and makes the tea so I could easily drink another kind of shake that has already been made at home, I can also make some kind of food with rice etc that I can prepare before work and eat it, some form of cold salad, rice, chicken or something that I can throw in a plastic container a night before work and then eat it.

If you were me what would you try and pack in and get in. I want to try and have a set diet that I can just live on for awhile before changing so that I can see how I do with fitting everything in.


----------



## burntkebabb (Jul 3, 2009)

Also, the meals that I eat at work need to be easy and quick to eat, rice, salad, chicken etc i can just shovel in.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Thats what I do at work mate,

"does anyone want a brew?" There bound to say yes, so as the kettles boiling....

I chug a shake, usually oats/protein/olive oil.

Keeps me sated for an hour or two...


----------



## burntkebabb (Jul 3, 2009)

Would it be silly to live on shakes for the day though?

I mean, if I was to do that it would mean doing one in the morning and 3 at work if I wanted to get enough in.

What should my calorie intake for a day look like?

Do you guys own a few shakers? You just take a few to work or?


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

Take containers to work and whenever you get a full break eat a solid meal such as minced beef/brown rice/mixed veg. Easy to cook up in big batches and store in containers. Eat hot or cold. Mix and match as well. One day take chicken/pasta/veg in tomato based sauce instead etc.

When you only get a 5 min tea/coffe break then use a shake. When at home eat solid meals.

What time do you train?

7am - eggs, oats, almonds + fish oils

10am - shake (oats/whey/peanut butter/milk)

12pm - shake (oats/whey/olive oil/milk)

2pm - mince/brown rice/veg

4pm - shake (oats/whey)

6pm - train?

7pm - whey/weetabix shake

8pm - chicken/sweet potato/veg

10pm - cottage cheese + peanut butter + fish oils

Obviously subsitute the shakes for solid food if you can but that's based off you saying you're only getting 2pm break as proper break.

You may or may not need all these meals. Depends on your metabolism. People with very fast metabolism need to eat a lot to gain weight, others with slower metabolism need to watch how much they eat. So it's trial and error till you find the right calorie level that means you're gaining appreicable amounts of lean body mass without too much bodyfat.


----------



## burntkebabb (Jul 3, 2009)

Wicked, I will try to ask less questions but right now I am still confused with alot of stuff so am trying to get everything I need so that when I start I can do it properly.

When you refer to Oats/Whey, do you mix that with milk and blend or?

Fish Oils is just the tablets you can get at Holland & Barratt?

In the morning meal you specify Eggs, Oats, Almonds. My problem with mornings is I rarely have an apertite so ideally some kind of shake or something that I can down would be ideal.

Like you said I guess I have to find something that is gonna be perfect for me.

Really appreciate all your input mate. Can't wait to see my mums face when I tell her I will be cooking my own meals in the near future.

So far what I would like is:

7am - Unsure

10am - Shake (Oats, Whey, Peanut Butter, Milk)

12pm - Shake (Oats, Whey, Olive Oil, Milk)

2pm - Chicken, Brown Rice, Mixed Veg

4pm - Shake (Oats, Whey, Milk)

6pm - Train

7pm - Weetabix, Whey, Milk

8pm - Unsure

10pm - Unsure

Reason I am unsure is simply because I don't know what foods are best for what I need. I really have no idea as to what foods contain what.

When you say about Cottage Cheese and Peanut Butter, on what?


----------



## burntkebabb (Jul 3, 2009)

By the way All4n, can you tell me roughly how many calories I should be trying to consume, I am fairly skinny so I am guessing I should be trying to get quite alot.


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

when i get up, if i want a shake il have 150g of oats, blended, with 60g of whay and 400mil of milk and 15g of walnut oil, give a good shake then golp down, if thats a bit much for you just half the oats,,,


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

8pm is yout post post workout meal (ppwo) which means the meal 1 hour after your pwo shake. This meal should contain a solid protein source + low/med GI carb source + veg. So as i said above chicken/sweet potato/veg would be idea. Or tuna/brown rice/veg for example. Lots of choices if terms of food just make sure it's got the 3 components of a good meal.

10pm is a slow release protein souce such as casein plus a source of healthy fats. Cottage cheese or quark (soft cheese) contain casein. Or buy milk protein concentrate from myprotein. Cottage cheese you can flavour with choc whey or hot chocolate powder. Or just eat it on it's own, mix the PB in the give it more flavour.

In the morning just have another shake then but ideally you don't want to take in to many shakes consisting of whey. The more varied your protein sources are the better. You could throw the eggs in as a shake but may not taste too great, try it!

Can't say how many cals you will need. It's person dependent. Depdent on metabolism, weight, BF% and activity level. I could gain on 15 x bodyweight in lbs were as someone else would need 25 x bodyweight. Everyone is different.


----------



## burntkebabb (Jul 3, 2009)

I planned to have 100g Oats, 2 scoops of whey, 500ml of whole milk


----------



## burntkebabb (Jul 3, 2009)

Ok, once again, thanks for your reply.

So far the main thing I am stuck with is my breakfast as ideally I want it to be something I can blend but don't want to use too much Whey for the reason you specified. So far I am gonna try:

7am - STILL NO IDEA!

10am - Shake (100g Oats, 2 Scoops Whey, 1 Tblspoon Peanut Butter, 500 ml Whole Milk)

12pm - Shake (100g Oats, 2 Scoops Whey, Olive Oil, 500 ml Whole Milk)

2pm - Chicken, Brown Rice, Mixed Veg

4pm - Shake (100g Oats, 2 Scoops Whey, 500 ml Milk)

6pm - Train

7pm - 1 Weetabix, 2 Scoops Whey, 500 ml Milk

8pm - Tuna, Brown Rice, Mixed Veg

10pm - Peanut butter and Cottage Cheese on Toast (Never tried Cottage cheese so I don't know if I will be able to stomach it)

Would this work providing I get some kind of meal in the morning that envolves alot of eggs?

So far I think this would be a huge difference to what I am currently eating and hopefully help me gain some weight to work with.

What would be wrong with taking in too much whey?

With the olive oil that you specify in the second shake, is this not a bit odd tasting in the shake or is it not really easy to taste, what measurement should be going in to it?

Should I have less milk in the shakes as I am currently going to be having 4 pints a day or is that fine?


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

To be honest, if I was you I would swap the 7pm and 8pm meal around.

Regarding the olive oil, yes it does taste wierd, just like cottage chesse....but you get used to it - when I first tried cottsge cheese it reminded me of eating mould.

Shame I cant eat it any more as I've just dairy from my diet. 

I think 3-5ml of oil should be ok.

One last thing try scrambled/poached egg on toast in the morning 5-7 eggs on wholewheat toast


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

Why would you want to swap round 7pm and 8pm meals?


----------



## infrared (Jun 30, 2009)

If you dont like olive oil in your shake try coconut milk instead


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Olive oil is more or less flavourless. Extra virgin olive oil is not. If you're using the latter in a shake you are a fool lol.


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

It's good on chicken and/or salad/veg though. Get both and there's another opportunity to add cals. Better health benefits from EVOO too as a bonus.


----------



## burntkebabb (Jul 3, 2009)

Ok, so here it is, I am gonna start this diet next week, from Monday 13th as that is when I plan to have everything ready.

Gonna attempt doing something along these lines:

7am - 4 Eggs Scrambled on Toast (will up the egg count over time but as I am gonna go from eating nothing in the morning to toast and 4 eggs I am gonna try and take it slow)

10am - Shake (100g Oats, 2 Scoops Whey, 1 Tblspoon Peanut Butter, 500 ml Whole Milk)

12pm - Shake (100g Oats, 2 Scoops Whey, Olive Oil, 500 ml Whole Milk)

2pm - Chicken, Brown Rice, Mixed Veg

4pm - Shake (100g Oats, 2 Scoops Whey, 500 ml Milk)

6pm - Train

7pm - 1 Weetabix, 2 Scoops Whey, 500 ml Milk

8pm - Tuna, Brown Rice, Mixed Veg

10pm - Peanut butter and Cottage Cheese on Toast (Never tried Cottage cheese so I don't know if I will be able to stomach it)


----------



## burntkebabb (Jul 3, 2009)

Only other question I have is reguarding the milk intake, is 4 pints fine or is it too much and is it fine to mix into the milk and then just use it like normal milk with weetabix?


----------



## burntkebabb (Jul 3, 2009)

Another question, should I be generous with portions of chicken and tuna and is there any veg I should stay away from?


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

> Why would you want to swap round 7pm and 8pm meals?


For me thats personal preferance, I like to have a solid,cal full meal an hour or so after my PWO shake.

Usually because im facking starving 

And if I just ate weetabix id be looking for something else to devour, as its just a snack tbh, but if it works for you - then keep doing it,

as everyones different and different things work for different people :beer:


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

The 7pm IS the pwo shake mate  So a solid meal is being consumed after the pwo shake.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Lol fair do's buddy, ov I need to pay attention 

In my defence I have just finished work


----------



## burntkebabb (Jul 3, 2009)

Can I ask, is it not a good choice to have fried eggs on toast in the morning? Is that crazy?

Would I be able to literally just neck 4 eggs blended if I could stomach it first thing or would I most likely be sick 

Also, I still don't know what you guys think about having 4 pints of milk a day or will that help my weight gain?

I am waiting on all the stuff I have ordered to arrive. I ordered a couple shakers as well so I can take 2 to work and stick in the fridge for breaks.

By the way, what do you guys use to measure out your oats/whey etc

Sorry for all the (most likely retarded) questions.


----------



## burntkebabb (Jul 3, 2009)

Another question, I notice alot of people are using stuff like Creatine etc in a preworkout shakes etc, is this a bit advanced for me at this stage? should I literally just be trying to pack a base on to start with. I am trying to read as much as I can but alot of it is just so much to understand and when I don't really have a clue what alot of supplements do I don't know if I should be using them or not.

I mean, all I want currently is a good bit of bulk and weight on me as I am underweight for my height and just want to bulk up and be more in proportion.


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

All you need is plenty of good food, train hard and rest. You will grow doing this, no need for any additional supplements besides a whey blend to use as a meal replacement for convenience. You can use creatine, it's a good supp, tried and tested but you don't need it by any means. You'll be getting enough gains from just eating enough and training.

Use milk if you need the cals, if not use water.

Raw eggs are ok if you can handle them. Usually taste better cooked tho  try scrammbled eggs on toast, pretty light and easy meal to consume on the morning.

Get a set of digital scales if you want to know what you're eating. But some people just guesstimate then cut down on portion sizes or increase portion sizes. For whey/oats tho you can use a scoop that usually comes with the protein powder you order. Each scoop is most likely be around 25g whey.

By the way the diet outlined above is for someone who needs to calories and struggles to put on weight. That is someone with a fast metabolism. Sometimes people are just underweight because they've never eaten very much. So figure out which category you fall into before boat loading the calories in.


----------



## burntkebabb (Jul 3, 2009)

Well, starting with this diet is a good way to figure out what my body is like. I have always said I had a fast metabolism but when I sit and think about what I have eaten on an average day I don't feel its anywhere near what someone of my height and age should be consuming and by seeing what people eat here its clear I am under eating. Sadly I have gone for convenience and put food at the bottom of my list.

Last question, is there anything any of you can recommend as a substitute for Cottage Cheese. I want to have an evening snack I can enjoy and I love peanut butter but don't think I will be able to stomach cottage cheese, is there anything I can eat on toast or bagels that tastes good but will give me the same as cottage cheese will?


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

Any protein source you like, mackeral on toast is ok.

That's the problem with some people who say they have a fast metabolism. Fact is they just don;t have much of an appetite. So when they think they "eat loads" they very well may not be, it just seems like it to them. A good idea would be to write down a typical days eating in the past, or ideally several days. Then find out the rough calorie amount for that day. Use sites like http://www.nutritiondata.com/ and http://www.calorieking.com/. Or just google "calories in [name of food]" and it will most likely give you the answer. Especially with popular items like cadburys bar or walkers crisps etc.

Once you've figured out a typical days eating in the past you can then see what kind of calorie level was keeping you at the weight you are now. Then simply aim to eat above that and see if you start to gain.


----------



## burntkebabb (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure I am undereating, its not that I don't have an apertite I just accept leaving my body without food for hours on end and then when I do eat I do it quick and grab whatever is around. THATS GONNA CHANGE!

I want something liek cheese that I can have on toast in the evening, peanut butter on one slice and another slice stacked with something else... grrr... i wish cottage cheese taste like cheddar!


----------



## burntkebabb (Jul 3, 2009)

Should I be trying to get some kind of fruit in aswell? Banana in the morning etc?


----------



## Jonferimonic (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi mate.

Here is my diet, maybe something you can take from it. Im quite a busy person so speed and ease is a priority. My weight has gone up on this diet and i train hard with weights twice a week, plus 2 hours of mma twice a week for cardio.

Takes me a while to wake up first thing so i just have a glass of milk or water to wake my system (and digestion) up and grab a shower then its

breakky: 4 or 5 whole eggs scrambled (2 minutes in microwave mate) plus 2 bits of wholemeal toast.

mid morning: shake of 100g oats, handful of frozen fruits, milk/water plus im taking a few spoonfuls of liquid amino fuel on the side.

lunch is usually 3/4 cup of rice with a 200g tin of tuna and grated cheese on the top. the rice takes 20 minutes in the microwave (with 2 cups of water!) just add tuna and cheese and mix it all up, perfect.

afternoons usually another glass of milk and aminos, fruit and sometimes another shake

dinner, just a main meal with the family

once dinner has gone down ill just chow down on toast with peanut butter, or more scrammy eggs and toast or anything nutirtious that fills me up.

I take creatine too which is awesome.

Read up on your supplements. Amino acids imo are crucial in your diet. Omega carrying oils are essential too, you can add these to shakes.

If you take creatine, during the loading phase you will need to drink heaps of water and expect to add a kilo or so in weight just through water retention.

It pains me to hear people drinking 3 protein shakes a day and giving up because they havent put on weight. Protein shakes are a dietary addition not a miracle growth formula.

Eat right, train your body hard, ask lots of questions! good luck mate


----------



## burntkebabb (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah, well I think the reason I am gonna be using the shakes is simply because at work I want to make sure I am still getting calories and I am unable to make meals and eat whilst working, a shake will mean I can drink it down over a couple minutes and carry on.

Your diet seems quite basic then, I mean, I think anything is going to be a huge improvement for me, it is going to be a huge shock for me to be getting up at 7am but it will give me a half hour slot that I can build an apetite ready to start eating.

Would you say this diet:

7am - 4 Eggs Scrambled on Toast (will up the egg count over time but as I am gonna go from eating nothing in the morning to toast and 4 eggs I am gonna try and take it slow)

10am - Shake (100g Oats, 2 Scoops Whey, 1 Tblspoon Peanut Butter, 500 ml Whole Milk)

12pm - Shake (100g Oats, 2 Scoops Whey, Olive Oil, 500 ml Whole Milk)

2pm - Chicken, Brown Rice, Mixed Veg

4pm - Shake (100g Oats, 2 Scoops Whey, 500 ml Milk)

6pm - Train

7pm - 1 Weetabix, 2 Scoops Whey, 500 ml Milk

8pm - Tuna, Brown Rice, Mixed Veg

10pm - Peanut butter and Cottage Cheese on Toast (Never tried Cottage cheese so I don't know if I will be able to stomach it)

Will this be good enough for gaining, as stated already I am underweight for my height/age so I want to gain a base and then build to that.

I am wondering whether to scrap the tuna and rice meal as my mum currently makes dinner every night and I can eat whatever shes making, she generally speaking always makes a range of stuff, one night it will be jacketpotatoes and the next night it will be chicken or a roast etc.


----------



## burntkebabb (Jul 3, 2009)

Well, my impact blend came today, Raspberry Flavour... it tastes a bit weird, almost like a taste I need to aquire. Anyone else found that? I have only tried a shake with just milk, was 1 scoop of whey and a pint of milk and although I could drink it, it tasted weird....

Anyone else find this or is it just me? I am gonna try it with oats and see what its like. I just wish it was unflavoured!!!


----------



## Jonferimonic (Jun 23, 2008)

burntkebabb said:


> Yeah, well I think the reason I am gonna be using the shakes is simply because at work I want to make sure I am still getting calories and I am unable to make meals and eat whilst working, a shake will mean I can drink it down over a couple minutes and carry on.
> 
> Yep this is where shakes are great
> 
> ...


----------



## burntkebabb (Jul 3, 2009)

It would literally be start training dead on 6 or 5:45 and have food at about 7:15 or something like that, just a rough guideline but i would want to train for a solid hour/hour and a half. until i am a couple weeks into this diet i don't see how i can train any longer simply because when i train now it kills me after 20 minutes... i'm pretty unfit i guess


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

You do not need to train for 1.5 hours nevermind any longer. Just follow a basic routine such as 5 x 5 program. Have a read of this http://startingstrength.wikia.com/wiki/Starting_Strength_Wiki

When you first start training forget about volume routines. You don't need 5 different exercises for chest doing 3 sets per exerise 12 reps each etc etc. Just focus on the big lifts (squat, deads, bench, standing press) then throw in a few assistance exercises if necessary. All you have to worry about at the min is getting stronger every week on the big lifts and with a decent diet you will do. But read through that link and it will tell you all you need to know.


----------

